# Problem  eines Contentanbieters



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Wie sollen wir den umstellen bzw. testen, wenn die RegTP die ganzen Dialer/Tarife (laut mP) noch nicht genehmigt hat und deshalb die Dialer auch noch nicht aktiv sind ?

DAY


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollen wir den umstellen bzw. testen, wenn die RegTP die ganzen Dialer/Tarife (laut mP) noch nicht genehmigt hat und deshalb die Dialer auch noch nicht aktiv sind ?



z.B. in dem man auf genemigte Produkte anderer Anbieter ausweicht?
So wie es bisher läuft, müssen Webmaster mit MP-Dialern wohl eines schönen Tages, so gegen 23:59, den Stecker ziehen, andernfalls wird amtlich geLARTet.
Mal ehrlich: Welcher Webmaster will schon auf den Stornokosten sitzenbleiben, weil der Infrastrukturanbieter seinen Laden nicht geregelt kriegt?

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die RegTP die ganzen Dialer/Tarife (laut mP) noch nicht genehmigt
> hat und deshalb die Dialer auch noch nicht aktiv sind


laut MP ...
Wenn sie registriert sind, sind sie genehmigt, der Dialeranbieter verpflichtet sich zur 
Konformität. Sehr viel scheinst du noch nicht vom Procedere verstanden zu haben...

cp 

Weitere Rückfragen zwecklos , bin  keine Beratungsstelle  für Contentanbieter,
 dafür habt ihr euer Forum. "Der Berliner , "DialerDieter" usw....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

OK, dann warten wir laut MP nun schon seit 4 Wochen darauf, daß die RegTP die Tarife registriert und dadurch genehmigt. Wie Du ja weißt, ist ohne eine gültige Registrierung durch die RegTP auch kein Einsatz des neuen Dialers möglich. Der Ball liegt also derzeit bei der RegTP...

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

Quatsch, allein für DAY Networks  hab ich mind. 10 neu registrierte Universaldialer final.exe gefunden 
registriert  unter den Nummmern 90090001662  bis 90090001671

du solltest dich mal mit der Datenbank der RegTP vertraut machen. Ob dein Vertrauen in Intexus  echt ist oder nur 
gespielt ist, ist mir offengestanden so egal wie der Sack Reis in China  

cp

PS: nochmal zum Nachbeten: registriert = zugelassen,  egal was "Der Berliner" behauptet....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Was für ein Vertrauen ?  Ich hatte noch nie direkt Kontakt mit der RegTP da MP die Dialer bzw. Tarife direkt bei der RegTP einreicht. MP ist der Ersteller der Software, ich hingegen nur ein "Kunde" von MP der den Dialer verwendet sobald MP sagt, daß der komplette Dialer (Software + genehmigter Tarif) fertig ist.

Ob das nun registriert, genehmigt oder sonst was heißt, ist mir eigentlich egal da MP der "Generalunternehmer" für mich ist ist und die RegTP nur ein Lieferant (für den Tarif) von MP ist.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das nun registriert, genehmigt oder sonst was heißt, ist mir eigentlich egal
> da MP der "Generalunternehmer" für mich ist ist und die RegTP nur ein Lieferant (für den Tarif) von MP ist.


Mitgegangen, mitgefangen, mitgehangen...

cp

PS: Noch zehn Tage.....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Solange MP den "Stornofreien Dialer" anbietet und pünktlich auszahlt, ist mir alles recht was MP macht   

Noch 10 Tage, und dann werden die Dialer-Reklamationen im Sand versinken da dann kein Mensch mehr glauben wird, das die Leute den Tarif nicht gesehen haben...

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

Kriegst du  eigentlich extra-Provision für die Jubelgesänge hier? Mir ginge das am A.... vorbei, bei den 
goldenen  Zeiten, die euch prophezeit werden bzw die vom Kollegen Schnürschuh-Autohändler  verbreitet 
werden. Was verplemperst du deine Zeit hier?  Sieh zu, dass du am 16.6 23:59:59 
deine  Sites umgestellt kriegst, die sind bei mir alle vorgemerkt...

cp



> Noch 10 Tage, und dann werden die Dialer-Reklamationen im Sand versinken da
> dann kein Mensch mehr glauben wird, das die Leute den Tarif nicht gesehen haben...


bis die nächsten Autoinstalldialer auftauchen.....


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Ich stell gar nichts um und werde am 16.6 um 23:59:59 schon sehr gut schlafen und dann am 17.6 in der Früh gemütlich aufstehen und sehr erfreut sein, daß sich an den Dialerumsätzen nichts geändert hat   

Ich bin ja bekommen um zu bleiben und nicht wieder um zu gehen  :lol: 

MP stellt am 16.6 um 23:59:59 ALLE Dialer automatisch um. Du kannst Dir deshalb die Überprüfungen sparen.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> werde am 16.6 um 23:59:59 schon sehr gut schlafen und


mach das jetzt schon...., (ich werd bei jedenfalls bei deinem   ewigen Gelaber schon sehr müde)  

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Jetzt bin ich noch in der "bösen Dialerfirma" und muss das viele Geld zählen das ich heute wieder verdient habe  :lol: 

DAY


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2005)

***.** schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich noch in der "bösen Dialerfirma" und muss das viele Geld zählen das ich heute wieder verdient habe  :lol:


Das Wort "verdient" wird da im falschen Zusammenhang verwendet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich noch in der "bösen Dialerfirma" und muss das viele Geld zählen das ich heute wieder verdient habe  :lol:



Wir wollen ja nicht kleinlich sein und zwischen "verdienen" und "bekommen" unterscheiden... :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Warum denn ?  Ich "verdiene" ja nur noch einen "kleinen Teil" mit Dialern   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "verdiene" ja nur noch einen "kleinen Teil" mit Dialern


Endlich mal etwas , wo ich zustimmen kann....

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 10 Tage, und dann werden die Dialer-Reklamationen im Sand versinken da dann kein Mensch mehr glauben wird, das die Leute den Tarif nicht gesehen haben...


... "nicht gesehen haben" (d.h. wie Du damit unterstellst: "nicht sehen wollten") oder "nicht gesehen haben konnten"? :gruebel:


----------



## scrat007 (6 Juni 2005)

ich denke mal in 10 tagen werden die einnahmen durch dialer im sand versinken weil die leute endlich den preis sehen. nicht umsonst haben einige schon das handtuch geworfen   

auf jeden fall zeigt sich eins ganz klar, wer bis zur letzten sekunde wartet mit dem umstellen heuchelt seine kundenfreundlichkeit und seinen tollen content nur, sonst könnte er längst umstellen.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

In 10 Tagen werden die Benutzer des Dialers keine Ausrede mehr haben das sie den Preis nicht gesehen haben - und wenn doch, dann wird es kein Mensch mehr glauben.

Auch wenn man es wollen würde ist es bis jetzt auch theoretisch gar nicht möglich von MP einen registrierten neuen Dialer zu bekommen da die ganzen Anträge laut MP noch bei der RegTP liegen.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

...den Glauben an das Gute daran habe ich schon lange verloren, werter DAY.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Auf jeden Fall hat MP mit dem neuen Dialer neue Maßstäbe an Seriösität gesetzt und beweißt mit der neuen Config-Software das der Dialer sicher noch nicht am Ende ist.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn man es wollen würde ist es bis jetzt auch theoretisch gar nicht möglich von MP einen registrierten neuen Dialer zu bekommen da die ganzen Anträge laut MP noch bei der RegTP liegen.
> 
> DAY


 :vlol:


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall hat MP mit dem neuen Dialer neue Maßstäbe an Seriösität gesetzt


 :vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Ja, ja lach Du nur - kannst es ja besser machen wenn Du es kannst.
Da werde ich dann sicher einiges zu lachen haben   

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In 10 Tagen werden die Benutzer des Dialers keine Ausrede mehr haben das sie den Preis nicht gesehen haben - und wenn doch, dann wird es kein Mensch mehr glauben.


... "des Dialers"? Des Dialers im Allgemeinen? Des Dialers im Besonderen? Eines bestimmten Dialers? :gruebel:  



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sie müssen nicht glauben, daß ich alles für gut heiße, was so manche der anderen bekannten "Dialer-Kollegen" machen.


_Quelle: *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96941#96941*_


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja lach Du nur - kannst es ja besser machen wenn Du es kannst.


ich hab noch nie auch nur einen müden Pfennig/Cent für Minderwertabzocke geblecht  
und geh davon aus , dass es dabei bleibt,  wenn der Herr aus Berlin ach so "seriös" ist 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... "des Dialers"? Des Dialers im Allgemeinen? Des Dialers im Besonderen? Eines bestimmten Dialers? :gruebel:



Zumindest des registrierten neuen MP-Dialers. Alle anderen Anbieter interessieren mich nicht da ich diese nicht (mehr) bewerbe.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nie auch nur einen müden Pfennig/Cent für Minderwertabzocke geblecht
> und geh davon aus , dass es dabei bleibt,  wenn der Herr aus Berlin ach so "seriös" ist
> 
> j.



Es gibt ja auch noch 80 Mio andere Deutsche die ja möglicherweise nicht Deiner Meinung sind   

Wenn Angebot und Preis passen, dann wirst Du in Zukunft ja vielleicht doch auch mal einen Dialer verwenden  :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juni 2005)

_[Offtopic ON]_



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Dialer könnte man sicher lange diskutieren, aber hier in diesem Forum hätte ich dann sicher gleich mal 100 Leute gegen mich und das macht dann auch keinen Spaß.


_Quelle: *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96941#96941*_

Macht das nun eigentlich noch Spaß? :lol: Oder eher doch nicht? :schuettel: 

_[Offtopic OFF]_


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2005)

Illusionist schrieb:
			
		

> .... dann wirst Du in Zukunft ja vielleicht doch auch mal einen Dialer verwenden


http://www.laudate-chor.ch/pg0041dt.htm


> Hoff, o du arme Seele, hoff, und sei unverzagt.


j.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Macht das nun eigentlich noch Spaß? :lol: Oder eher doch nicht? :schuettel:



Immer freut es mich auch nicht - heute macht es wieder Spaß   

DAY


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2005)

@ Day, Du magst es, wenn man Dich virtuell prügelt, oder?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Day, Du magst es, wenn man Dich virtuell prügelt, oder?



...sonst wäre ich ja nicht hier   
Ich steh scheinbar auf "Sado-Maso" Spielchen   

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> I heute macht es wieder Spaß


Manche Leute sind mit wenig zufrieden....Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt, wie sie reinkommt,  hat 
er ja oft genug gepostet, ist ihm egal,  ein echter  Vertreter des Gewerbes, immer wieder 
praktisch,  wenn man Neulingen die "Denke"  vorführen möchte, ohne  die Brechreiz hervorrufenden 
Drückerforen aufzurufen.

.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Juni 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollen wir den umstellen bzw. testen, wenn die RegTP die ganzen Dialer/Tarife (laut mP) noch nicht genehmigt hat und deshalb die Dialer auch noch nicht aktiv sind ?



Das Problem besteht ja jetzt nicht mehr, soweit getestet  sind alle Sites auf Handypay umgestellt 

ww


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2005)

Und jetzt alle auf GN-Handyabo, der treueste der Treuen hat MP verlassen....

cp

PS:  und wie man hört  auch der zweite Ösi....


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt alle auf GN-Handyabo, der treueste der Treuen hat MP verlassen....
> 
> cp
> 
> PS:  und wie man hört  auch der zweite Ösi....



Der Konkurrenzkampf tobt. MP bietet mittlerweile auch schon das tägliche Abo zum Preis von 9,99 Euro an. "Preiskampf" pur. Nur dieser geht in eine andere Richtung, als man es sonst gewohnt ist. Seltsames "Gewerbe".

Gruß
Wembley


----------

